# Bumblefoot



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Hello, so I recently discovered both chickens have bumble foot. One had them in the webs of the feet. Easy removal they popped out fine. The other hen has them in pads and much harder to come out. Might need cut them out tomorrow if they won't release in water. Is their any other method than cutting them out? I got most out by massaging in the water but I'm not sure. Does anyone have pictures of healing stages or healthy scab under foot so I know it's healing okay?


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

The top 4 closest to frozen bandaid box what I got out of first hen that was easy. The other hen I think I didn't get all out not sure is the bottom stuff. I did wear gloves and tried as much research as I could.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@dawg53 has dealt with it several times. He probably can give you ideas on what your next steps are.


----------



## Lillith (10 mo ago)

This article has some photos and advice on treatment:









BUMBLEFOOT in Chickens: Causes & treatment. **WARNING: Graphic Photos** | The Chicken Chick®


Bumblefoot is the term used to describe an infection inside a chicken’s foot referred to as “plantar pododermatitis” by medical professionals. Bumblefoot is characterized by swelling, sometimes redness and often a characteristic black or brown scab on the bottom of the foot. Left untreated, seri ...




the-chicken-chick.com


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

I have them in my bathroom shower last few days changing dog liners tryin keep them clean and inside . I just check peckys feet. She's fine I can kick her back outside. Henry I'll do more Epsom salt soaks today and feel around or might have to bandage up try whole thing again later on.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Could age have anything to do with this also? Besides getting infected cut. Only ask because these were random rescue hens from year ago. Told they were 2-3 years. Google says these Hylins live for 5 years max. So Imma saaay these r 4 year old hens.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's possible they're immune systems are not as robust as when they were younger. 

I would look for there being a reason their feet are being eroded or cut allowing the staph past the skin barrier. Rough edges on perches. Some place they jump down to for a higher elevation. 

Did you ever get the scab off the one?


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

Thats the foot today from yesterdays effort. I didnt attack this one i chose to attack the other foot because it had a black scab still. I had to have my husband try this time. He seemed to get scab off n he dug around tried toreally check. He did what he could and shes in shower bandaged up


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

_I believe the reason is my back yard used to have rocks as landscape. N ive been in long process of removing it. They have sand in their pen. N trying to make area bigger for them. Most likely rocks I haven't been able get them still process_


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

If there is redness and swelling along with the telltale scab on the footpad, it's time for surgery. You have to squeeze the footpad as hard as you can to get the infection out, and keep manipulating and squeezing the footpad until it's forced out. Use tweezers if you have to.
Resoak if necessary.

There's no need to do surgery unless there's redness or swelling. Sometimes the scabs shrink and disappear on the own.

It looks like you did a good job on the footpad in the photo. Put Neosporin on the bandage and place it over the footpad and leave it wrapped for 3 or 4 days. Then remove it and inspect the area, it should almost be healed. Rewrap it again like before including the Neosporin and leave it wrapped for 5 days. Then remove and it should be all healed up.

I believe the rocks were the issue causing the bumblefoot in your birds. You can use sandpaper to remove splinters and burrs from roosts, a few swipes will work. Consider lowering roosts as well.
Roosts in my coops are no higher than 6 inches above the sand on the floor except my shed coop where the roosts are like a ladder where they can step down to the floor from one roost to another, and they are all sanded.


----------



## Henry/pecky the chicken (Dec 22, 2021)

I went into action after noticing Henry limping when i put her down. I didn't focus or think on first checking redness or swelling mostly noticed it was hard like a rock. I'll go check perches and anything to sand down that's smart to double check I mostly accused and blamed rocks lol. Only thing they like to be on that's high up is the weight lifting equipment n fly down on the concrete patio. But dang so if I didn't see any swelling or redness the bumble foot could of gone away or don't do surgery until u see swelling or redness?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Years ago I did bumblefoot surgery on a hen that had the telltale dark round scab on her footpad. I did the usual epsom salt warm water soak and when I removed the scab and squeezed hard, there's wasnt any infection at all. I dug around in the hole with tweezers and there was only blood, lots of blood, no infection whatsoever. 
I patched her foot up and released her. I performed an unnecessary surgery causing undue stress and pain to a hen because there wasnt any infection ie: swelling nor redness of the footpad. 
Lesson learned. 

There is another way to treat bumblefoot without surgery by using Tricide Neo. Google "Tricide Neo for Bumblefoot surgery" and read about it. I've used it and it works, particularly with small and medium size bumblefoot. It requires daily soaks, twice a day. The bigger the bumblefoot, more days of soaking are required.


----------

